# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دستور ریست یا خاموش کردن ویندوز

## Reza_gold

سلام ...
دستور ریست کردن یا خاموش کردن ویندوز چیه؟ یا به عبارت من توی Run چه دستوری وارد کم تا کام÷یوتر خاموش یا ریست بشه؟
توی یه روزنامه دستور زیر رو نوشته بود ولی توی سیستم من جوتب نداد:
rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

Shutdown -s

----------


## vcldeveloper

با استفاده از تابع ExitWindowsEx می تونید ویندوز را ریست یا خاموش کنید، البته باید برای این کار Privilege مناسب (SeShutdownPrivilege) هم برای Process ایی که میخوای اجازه خاموش کردن ویندوز را داشته باشه، بگیری.
اگر توی سایت یا گوگل جستجو کنی به راحتی نمونه سورس کد آماده برای این کار پیدا میکنی.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

علی جان، ایشون می خواد توی RUN یه چیزی بنویسه نه با کد دلفی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> علی جان، ایشون می خواد توی RUN یه چیزی بنویسه نه با کد دلفی


مرسی از اینکه یادآوری کردی. فقط موندم چرا اینجا تاپیک زده؟!!

----------

